# Illustrator 10 und CS



## Jörg Mergenthaler (26. September 2005)

Hallo!
Ich habe da ein problem mit Illustrator 10 und CS! Ich habe Texte erstellt in Ilustrator 10. Nun habe ich umgestellt auf die CS Version. Wenn ich nun die Seiten öffne wo Text enthalten ist, verreißt CS meinen ganzen Text und ich müßte ihn enteder neu schreiben, oder mit Mühevollerarbeit bearbeiten. kennt einer auch dieses Problem und wen ja, gibt es Abhilfe. Laut Handbuch von Illustrator CS kennt man das Problem, aber wie oder ob man es behben kann wird einem nicht beschrieben. Es kan doch nicht sein das meine ganze Arbeit um sonst war und ich von vorna anfangen muß, nur weil es eine hörere Version ist. Das wäre für mich nämlich kein Fortschritt, sondern eher ein großer Rückschlag für dieses Programm.
Bin gespannt ob Ihr vielleicht lösungen gefunden hapt.
LG Jörg


----------



## Meccan (26. September 2005)

Ich würde es mit anderen Formaten versuchen, sprich:

 in PDF oder ESp exportieren. Ich glaube mit PDF wird es klappen.

 Denn das .ai Format ist ja sozusagen das Rohmaterial.

 Probiers einfach mal aus.

 MFG Carl


----------



## Jörg Mergenthaler (26. September 2005)

Hallo!
Danke der schnellen Antwort! Leider muß ich berichten das dies auch nicht klappt. Habe im Illustartor 10 eine PDF erstellt von meiner .ai und diese PDf dann in Cs geöffnet, aber leider verreißt er den Text immer noch. Es sei den Du meintest das anders!?
mfg Jörg


----------



## Meccan (26. September 2005)

Versuch mal die Datei in CS nicht einfach zu öffnen (Datei --> Öffnen )
 sondern zu Platzieren (Datei -> Platzieren) vielleicht geht das. 

 Wenn das alles nicht geht dann kannst du vielleicht deine Schrift in Pfade im Wandeln
 (wenn du sie nicht mehr bearbeiten musst) und dann normal die ai Datei in CS öffnen
 dann zerreist er die schrift nicht mehr.

 Hoffe das klappt jetzt.

 MFG Carl


----------



## Jörg Mergenthaler (26. September 2005)

Hallo Carl!
Also ich bin auf jeden Fall dankbar über die schnelle versuche mir z uhelfen, aber ich weiß nicht wie man in CS eine datei Plaziert. Wenn ich CS starte habe ich nur 4 möglichkeiten um an einer datei zu kommen("neu,neu als vorlage,öffnen und letzte datei öffnen), alles andere ist grau hinterlegt.
Zum anderen weiß ich nciht was oder wie du das meinst mit schrift in Pfade umwandeln!
mfg Jörg


----------



## Meccan (26. September 2005)

Die Voraussetzung dafür, dass du das PDF platzieren kannst ist das du einen neue Datei offen hast.

 Also:

 Neue Datei öffnen (am besten im selebn Format wie deine alten ai Datei) und dann Datei -> Platzieren und dann dein PDF auswählen!

 MFG Carl


----------



## Jörg Mergenthaler (26. September 2005)

Dabei bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das klappt, weil ich mit Verknüfungen gearbeieitet habe,wo Zeichnungen und Fotos verknüft sind. wenn ich das so amche sind meine Verknünfungen hinüber!
LG Jörg


----------



## Meccan (26. September 2005)

ui...ab da ist mein Wissen dann auhc zuende wie man dann die verknüpfungen 
 noch weiter importiert das weiß ich nicht sorry 
 am besten wäre es halt wenn du alle Dateien (Fotos, Zeichnungen) wirklich
 in der Datei hast, damit diese auch selbständig ist.

 MFG Carl


----------



## Jörg Mergenthaler (26. September 2005)

Mir fällt auch auf das nicht nur die Verknüpfungen weg sind sondern meine ebenen auch!Es ist dan auch nur noch 1 ebene. Es kann doch nicht sein das Adobe das so hinnimmt, denn wie gesgat die kennen das Problem, nur ne Lösung hat die hOtline auch nicht, denn da habe ich auch schon angerufen! Die sagten nur: damit müssen Sie leben! Ich dachte damit kann sich doch kein Mensch zufrieden geben!Na warten wir mal ab..vielleicht hat ja doch noch einer ne Lösung!Trotzdem danke carl!
LG Jörg


----------



## Meccan (26. September 2005)

wie sieht es denn aus wenn du anstatt der pdf die ai Datei einfach mal Platzierst?


----------



## Jörg Mergenthaler (26. September 2005)

Hat den selben Effect!ledier!boh, ich seh schon kommen das ich alle seiten neu machen muß!oder weiterhin im 10 arbeiten!


----------



## Meccan (26. September 2005)

ja leider,

 ich stoße auch oft an die Grenten bei der Kompatibilität mit Adobe Produkten...


 LEIDER

 MFG Carl


----------



## Jörg Mergenthaler (27. September 2005)

Echt..macht wohl Adobe immer so einen Blödsinn,oder wie?!


----------



## Meccan (27. September 2005)

ja da ist ADOBE nicht so weit vorne mit der Kompatibilität (hoffe habs richtig geschrieben)

 wie wäre es denn wenn du einfach mal Copy+Paste machst?

 MFG Carl


----------



## Medienoperator (27. September 2005)

Mal was ganz anderes:
Kopiere doch den Text in die Zwischenablage und kopiere ihn wieder ein.
Bzw. kopiere den Text in eine Textdatei und kopiere dir dann von dort den Text wieder nach Illustrator. Von der Typografie musst du ihn dann halt wieder anpassen.

Was auch noch eine Möglichkeit wäre, den Text in Pfade zu wandeln, dann macht der in der neuen Version bestimmt auch keine Probleme mehr. Allerdings hast du dann in CS auch keine Möglichkeit mehr, den Text komfortabel zu bearbeiten...

Oder die dritte Möglichkeit:
Dieses Projekt mit der alten Illu-Version zu Ende bringen


----------



## Jörg Mergenthaler (27. September 2005)

Das hatte ich schon versucht,bevor ich mich hier eingeschrieben hatte und bevor ich Adobe´s Hotline engerufen hatte!


----------



## Jörg Mergenthaler (27. September 2005)

ach und deine dritte möglichkeit geht auch nicht, weil nicht nur ich damit arbeite,es gehen die projekte zur usa und die arbeiten mit cs..ab da ist das ganze problem ja auch erst aufgetaucht!


----------



## Jörg Mergenthaler (27. September 2005)

und zu der zweiten lösung:das geht auch nicht..der text muß für die nachwelt bearbeitbar sein!


----------



## Meccan (28. September 2005)

bist du jetzt weitergekommen?


----------

